# Badminton commentary thread



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

As suggested by another member.. for all your badminton commentary goodness!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Tension mounting, mere minutes to go until coverage commences!  

*Ensures fudge baked for purpose, jug of squash, remote and iPhone are all in reach*


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Anyone got any predictions? Favourites?


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

I predict a horse ridden by a person will be in the lead after today.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ruth and Tina have both scored so well in the Dressage, would be so nice to see either of them going great guns XC today!  Favourite horse for me is Miner's Frolic though - he is a dream horse and utterly stunning!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing AN rides, Mary king, tina cook. Excited now xxx


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

haha!! 

"Cross country coverage starts shortly"

YAY!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

301 Freeview NOW


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Brighteyes clearly has some insider knowledge


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Woop, Badminton x-c day coverage has started on the red button!!!! so excited...
would love Tina Cook to win with Minors Frolic, would be very exciting, and fingers crossed for all the first timers having a good round...


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Given the rain, I'm suddenly not so bothered about actually being there. Hope it doesn't cause any slipping problems though. I'm settled on the sofa for the day now!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Flipping heck, they've had some rain, have you seen the water?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

What a test!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

*cries*
Why is the online not on yet?


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

They haven't kicked off the XC yet, its dressage highlights atm


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Apparently there have been two changes to the XC course, so clearly weather is playing a part http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=297571


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Glad they've listened and adopted to conditions, 2007 was such a let down with the ground


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

i wanna watch it and i cant cos i have stupid virgin


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh my!! B_2_B! I've just clocked your sig! Yum!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

asbo said:



			i wanna watch it and i cant cos i have stupid virgin
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on Virgin hun - just used the blue remote's red button but not sure if everyone who is on Virgin has the same remote? (clueless when it comes to technology!)


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

And we're off.


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

red button is faves on mine *sobs*


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

The going looks quite good, but can imagine a couple of dozen riders down it will start to get a little treacherous if it continues to rain


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Lol PBD! 

Doesn't look like they're gonna put it online 
If my flatmate leaves I can get the TV 
But I suppose it's a good thing, I have an exam tomorrow haha!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Oh wait 

Asbo, watch it here! 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/default.stm


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			Oh wait 

Asbo, watch it here! 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/default.stm

Click to expand...

i love you !!!!!!!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Haha i love you too


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Oooo missed the corner - thats a shame


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oooh dear Dan


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Another refusal - first retiral already


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

unfortunate refusal there


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ahh, poor Dan, just lost the confidence there


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Isn't she a beauty?! What a lovely mare


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

That is a real shame it all fell apart after the error at the corner. Lovely mare through the water!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

This mare is lovely


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

I love Nick's little mare, what a tryer 

Just found her name - Chapel Amble


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Man alive Karen D - wee half stride there


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Ooh, naughty naughty!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

i wonder if the weathers going to be more influential than i first anticpated


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

The slidy going seems to be giving some trouble at the moment .


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I'd happily take that mare home, she looks such a gutsy one


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Jinx Benji1 lol!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

peanutbutterdragon I will fight you for her< she looks like she is giving Nick such a good ride *wants*


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I'd agree guys, I think the weather really might be more of a nuisance than first thought


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I'd happily take that mare home, she looks such a gutsy one 

Click to expand...

Me too, she's going beautifully for him


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Another run out for KAren D and another retiral!


----------



## Super_starz (2 May 2010)

What a little trier this mare is!! I think this course/weather conditions are going to cause a few problems today.  I really hope Ruth does well today...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Lol Dora! She'd SO be worth the fight wouldn't she? What a little star!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Mum just rang me, she sais its very wet and cold and thinks the wet weather is going to be very influential.
Oh dear another one retired...


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			peanutbutterdragon I will fight you for her< she looks like she is giving Nick such a good ride *wants*
		
Click to expand...

Make that a three-way scrap


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Yet another refusal..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Argh! Blaise wants her too! There'll be a brawl over this little cracker of a mare!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

i want that little mare, shes fantastic


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

lovely little mare AC she fights him doesnt she.

That was a shame for Karen but sometimes horses just dont want to play!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

She is an awesome little horse!! So wiry, tough and brave and just keeps going and going!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Go little mare, lets hope shes the first to get round! I agree, fingers X'd for Ruth! Woo hoo Mary King!!!


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

Mary King & Imperial Cavalier next!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

I want her too!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Well done little mare!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Go Mary!! 

Awww! What a reception for Nick and Mare Of Dreams!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

How lovely seeing them two finish


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

what an awesome little mare, i want!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Oooooo come on Mary!!! go team Green.... well I have shotgunned Nick Gauntlets mare and I am currently on the look out for a very rich OH to buy her for me... i think she would love a home of spoiling and fun rides??!!


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Right, I'm rooting for Mary.


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

The look on Nick's face says it all


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Awwww think Nick's pleased with that round!!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

clever little lady


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

super excited for Mary King!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Lovely that pair we the first home 

Hope Mary goes well!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Wll sat into the water there!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Beautiful ride by NG and what a lovely mare! Go MK xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Imperial Cavalier looks on his A-game!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Bless,  how chuffed is Nick!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

AHT seems to be away with the fairies and riding with no conviction whatsoever


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

oh no fall


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Fantastic performance from nick and his lovely mare. Must say a fair amout of mistakes seem to have been made so far would be interesting to see how many get home clear.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

****! TG for frangible pin.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

jeeees! glad there both up!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh dear Alex  Looking off games today!


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

Is MK's Point 3 green? I've not seen them in a different colour before.

Oooooh, bad luck for Alex there but they didn't really seem together and they are both fine.


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

Ouch, nasty fall! Glad to see the fence fell away though, could have been nasty!

Mary's got a whole load of support!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			****! TG for frangible pin.
		
Click to expand...

Just about to post the same thing!!!!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			****! TG for frangible pin.
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts exactly


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Oh dear! They'll be thankful for Frangible pins!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ahh No. Alex is off  At least the frangible pins did their job & they're both ok.


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Those corners are pretty evil.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Will Mary need to be held then,  how long do FP's take to fix?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

What a legend Mary is! You know she means business when she tackles the water


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

That style of fence is my least favourite!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

ouch, both look ok which is good


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

They said that it won't take long, fence is nearly fixed.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			What a legend Mary is! You know she means business when she tackles the water 

Click to expand...

She's had a bath before, she won't want another!


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Point 2's come in any colour these day at a lot of extra cost - but I am thinking if I get going BE that I would consider getting one. And as for corners, when I was last competing they were not that common so I would be worried about them now!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			She's had a bath before, she won't want another!
		
Click to expand...

Lol that made me chuckle!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 May 2010)

Love seeing Mary ride  

So pleased to see that fence for the chap collapse


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Isn't MK classic, she's a pleasure to watch. Poor alex but at least both ok, good for FP's though xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Hope being held on course won't prove too much of a pain in the arse for Mary!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			They said that it won't take long, fence is nearly fixed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just wasn't sure how long not long was!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Is she on hold the bloomin phne rang?


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Poor Mary being held on course, but a pro like that should take it in her stride?!


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			Point 2's come in any colour these day at a lot of extra cost - but I am thinking if I get going BE that I would consider getting one. And as for corners, when I was last competing they were not that common so I would be worried about them now!
		
Click to expand...

Point 2, sorry, trying to type, watch and clean tack at the same time, lol. I thought they would cost a lot more in colour, just never seen one before and think it looks good in MK's colours.

I hate corners, too, would do infinate drops and skinny's instead!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 May 2010)

D1 has the Exo, but as they only fit the straight up and down, it's not as popular as I think the Point Two will be. Don't think the Point Two will be up to the pressure point from a roational fall though?


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Sad to hear about Emily King, hope she recovers soon


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Thats a pity after the hold


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Lol that made me chuckle! 

Click to expand...

Lol,  well I know I wouldn't want a dunking in that sludge!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Great save by Mary!


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

S**t! Thought he'd gone then... 

... and again.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oooh dear - IC not paying too much attention to that one! Long route!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Well done for sitting that Mary!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Owch hope Emily recovers soon. Hair moment for mary? Fab through the corners.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Meep,  well done!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ooooooh Mary!! 

God riding the course with her is proving scary!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Anothe hairy moment for Mary King and IC


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

I'm not sure my nerves can cope with this today.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Hope he wakes up again after that hold!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Bloody hell! Mary's having to sit tight today.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Come on IC wake up!!! Nothing a few pony club kicks would solve i am sure!!!!  my stomach is getting a real work out with all these riders getting deep and having refusals!!!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

cripes, MKs horse is putting my heart in my mouth


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

I think MK must have superglue on her bum and boots!

Looking a bit better now, getting their stride back after the hold


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

God keep going Mary! Getting a bit hairy.... Hope emily gets better soon xx


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

FionaMc said:



			I'm not sure my nerves can cope with this today.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, think how Mary's feeling!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

She's sharpening him up again, touch wood IC is a little more wide awake again now!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

We sure have had some anxious moments already!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Maybe this is a very amateur-intro rider thing to say,  but no one seems to be changing their crop for the corners.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Who the heck just went through the water?! Well sat... what a star of a horse for doing it for it


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

Clifton Lush was honest then, lovely looking horse too.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Not sure this is good for my dodgy heart.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Looking tight on time!! Go Mary, Go!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

o good he seems to have woken up again, just get home safe Mary.... blimey well sat Joe... water has ridden rather excitingly so far!!!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Well done Mary!!!!


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

Optimum time of 6 mins 36, surely that can't be right, can it?


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

woo go Mary, some epic riding from her!!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Wehey for Mary King!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Well done Mary!! Hairy round!


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

Thank goodness thats over! Didn't think my heart was going to survive that.

Well Done Mary!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Well recovered through the water. Fair amout of riders will need their pony club kicks and super glue today! Great time for mary considering how the course went for her.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Well done Mary, very very well ridden xx


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Maybe this is a very amateur-intro rider thing to say,  but no one seems to be changing their crop for the corners.
		
Click to expand...

In an amateur Intro reply - i had thought that at an earlier run out - then thought - maybe not really the time?


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Woohoo, she's gone clear  Fantastic


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

11 min 36 sec


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			Optimum time of 6 mins 36, surely that can't be right, can it?
		
Click to expand...

It's counting down K,  it's been increased to 11.? because of the quarry


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

12 mins 36 optimum time I thought


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Corners causing problems again!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Nasty corners... wonder how influential they will be...


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

oh no poor thing


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Ooooooooooooohh,  poor Joe,  that was scary!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Oh dear another one...


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

And another one gone


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh Joe!!  Shame as he's a lovely horse!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

I thought the time was 11.36.


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

wish the dogs would shut up at that jump as well


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I know this sounds awful but I'm really not an Andrew Nicholson fan


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Andrew Nicholson's off- jumped those corners well.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

OT: 11minute 36 seconds, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=297571


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

My non horsey hubby just said the same thing - why the hell is that dg getting to bark like that - move incase you affect the horse!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I know this sounds awful but I'm really not an Andrew Nicholson fan"

Oooo how come? or just not a fan of his style?? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

jesterfaerie said:



			I thought the time was 11.36.
		
Click to expand...

Me too,  unless that was before they removed the strasight route at the Quarry?


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Don't like that hexagon hedge (I think it's called) may have to shut my eyes at that one xx


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Im going to have serious heart problems by the end of the day if it carries on like this! :s


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:





PeanutButterDragon said:



			I know this sounds awful but I'm really not an Andrew Nicholson fan"

Oooo how come? or just not a fan of his style?? 

Click to expand...

You got it - I find him a little harsh and unforgiving
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

thanks everyone, MT said 6.36 twice, maybe he meant after Mary's hold on course or something?!
that Hexagon Hedge after the upright hedges each side of the pond is really confusing the horses somehow.


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

i wouldnt dream of taking my dogs cos my girl would bark


----------



## Brontie (2 May 2010)

Glad im not the only one fed up of them dogs!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Go WILL!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Lets see what WFP makes of the going


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Go WFP! 

I don't want to enter more characters stoopid forum!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Woo go William!!! fingers firmly for a smooth orund and not too many heart in the mouth moments... gulp...


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

And WFP is off


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

Let's hope WFP has a good ride! 

No Lousie Skelton today or am I not watching carefully enough?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			thanks everyone, MT said 6.36 twice, maybe he meant after Mary's hold on course or something?!
that Hexagon Hedge after the upright hedges each side of the pond is really confusing the horses somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Ah must have been


----------



## KitKat_89 (2 May 2010)

The OT was 11:32 before they took out the Quarry, its 11:36 now so an extra 4 secounds.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Lovely through the close


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Louise Skelton's running much later on i think??


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Is there anyone who looks better on a horse than W F-P?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

KitKat_89 said:



			The OT was 11:32 before they took out the Quarry, its 11:36 now so an extra 4 secounds. 

Click to expand...

So generous of them!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

O that was a little bit naughty of the irish horse...


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Lovely through the water


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

What a pro! Will and Macchiato look the business


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Oooo wee sneaky run out there!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Louise Skeltons on course and has just refused, cracking riding WFT through the water


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Ooh naughty pony


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

FionaMc said:



			Is there anyone who looks better on a horse than W F-P?
		
Click to expand...

ha, me obviously  !!! he is just so in balance and seemless, so un-fair!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Argh i miss my laptop my phone does not like staying connected to the internet. Well done to AN was wondering if he would get home ok considering he was looking at all the fences. 4 love louises hat silk.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Are the flap poles still made of wood or are they plastic? I thought after the incident in 2008 they were changing them. 

Beautiful of WFP through lake


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

hehe i stand corrected! Louise Skeltons on now, 2nd horse running later i think??


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

So, 1st birthday party at 1 o'clock today - what are my excuses not to go?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Go Ruth!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Ruth!!!! wooho


----------



## Trotting (2 May 2010)

Fingers crossed for Ruth!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Really hoping Ruth goes well


----------



## moses06 (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			301 Freeview NOW
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!! have been looking for it!!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Oh no , WFP!!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Oh no Will!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ahhhh buggery!


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

That was a real shame for William


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Well ridden RE


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh bugger! Poor Will


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Oh dear for WFP. Doesn't look like he's wearing a point 2?


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Those corners are certainly being rather infuencial today!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

I really like Jeanette


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Seaview, have you not heard that the volcano in Iceland has errupted again, and people are being advised not to travel by car... but miss the 1st Birthday party and stay inside away from the ash...


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Can someone bring me food,  I don't want to leave the telly!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

jesterfaerie said:



			Those corners are certainly being rather infuencial today!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Lucky Ruth


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Well done over thse corners!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

That was rather close on the corners for Ruth


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Well done ruth! Well ridden


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

OH  NO.  Poor Ruth waht a shame!!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

ugggg i HATE that fence


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Seaview, have you not heard that the volcano in Iceland has errupted again, and people are being advised not to travel by car... but miss the 1st Birthday party and stay inside away from the ash... 

Click to expand...

And so there is my excuse - very plausible!

OH NO RUTH!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh RUTH!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

oh no! Poor ruth


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Oh no Ruth! Just landed too short


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Oh! That ditch!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Gosh thats such a shame for Ruth and Two Thyme... he was not giving her tha easiest ride... bring on take two for her later this afternoon...


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

NOOO poor Ruth


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Oh bugger! What a shame for Ruth


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Nooooo!!! Ruth's off  Thought she was gonna hang on then too. That fence is really catching them out today.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Oh poor Ruth


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

I'm gutted for her!!! Just not her place at all


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Spoke too soon, what a shame after being so well placed but at least both ok


----------



## Django Pony (2 May 2010)

OMG!!!! What a fence, if it catches Mary AND Ruth out it's gotta be a stinker!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

FionaMc said:



			Oh! That ditch!
		
Click to expand...

DAd just walked in, said "that's horrific" and left again, lol!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Christ!! Will well over the time! Very rare


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Wooo go Jeanette!! Love this woman


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Poor WFP with all those time faults


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Nicely done Jeanette


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Well ridden throught that Jeanette!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Jeanette took those corners beautifully!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Very good over those corners!

I really want a sandwich but I don't want to move 
Might take my laptop to the kitchen


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Well done WFP, bring on Seacookie... and wow those corners rode so smoothly for Janette...


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

And well sat!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Will really does make it all look so easy! So glad he got home ok but a real shame about the pens. Lovely through the corners from JB, so glad he went well though the fence mary & ruth had problems at.


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

im so sticking to doing SJing lol


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Well done JB over the scary hedge! 

On another note I really need to wee but can't leave the tele, what do I do!!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Check out Paul Tapner and his co-ordinating x-c gear... bets that was his wifes choice not his!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Jeanette going well, just hope she gets home clear!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Come on JB


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Check out Paul Tapner and his co-ordinating x-c gear... bets that was his wifes choice not his!!!
		
Click to expand...

Was just wondering where he got them from. I likes! lol


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Supertrooper said:



			On another note I really need to wee but can't leave the tele, what do I do!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, help!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Check out Paul Tapner and his co-ordinating x-c gear... bets that was his wifes choice not his!!!
		
Click to expand...

Him with the overreaches in red - love it


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Ha loving the goggles, on bill levett!!! ooo well sat PT...


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

ooh, that could have been a bad 'un!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Honest SH Michael


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

PT looks like a mad ladybird!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Right I'm going but will turn tv up loud so I can hear it! The things we do, honestly xx


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Anyone know what is either side of the water b4 the nasty hedge?


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

PT rode those corners beautifully.


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ooooh PT jumped that well....


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

blooming well ridden through the nasty ditch/hedge by PT...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Not liking PT in red!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Nearly shortened too much!!!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

How many legs has PT's horse!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Eeek,  don't leave a leg!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

PT clearly has super glue coming out of his saddle and boots, a new "Mr Stickability"??!!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Oooh almost... Bloody well ridden then!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			How many legs has PT's horse!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly seems to have a spare anyway!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Fabby chestnut pony


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Ooooh Paul Tapner's going at a pace!! A few hairy moments, what a great horse- so honest!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Go Emily!!! lives just down the road from me dont you know!!!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

ohhh i like the look of Pardon Me


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Emily going well!  Hope she has a good round!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

very lucking nothing more came of him leaving a leg! He was making quite a few fences look relativly easy up until that point.


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Emily going well so far


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

must pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Beautiful riding from Emily & Pardon Me there


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Fabulous adaptable riding from PT in the red!!! Shame about the time penalties, but thats X-C for you...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Great ride through the water there


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

why is bill wearing a WW2 gas mask?!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

asbo said:



			must pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I give in I'm going,  don't let anything happen while I'm gone,  I'll bring toast!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Bill's googles are making me giggle xx


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

*Nicoleak0*

Nic01?

If so, go away.  Even Badders can't make me like you.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Go ginger pone


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Emily made those corners look almost like childs play!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

There are some very fetching all in one rain suits that the spectators are wearing, especially those yellow numbers!!
o brilliantly through the corners by Emily...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Pardon Me is a lovely stamp


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			why is bill wearing a WW2 gas mask?!
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh out loud, fantastic xx


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

back, what i miss?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

asbo said:



			back, what i miss?
		
Click to expand...

Emily tackled the corners incredibly well!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

I think Emily is such a classy rider  Im the same age and wish I could ride like that!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Is anyone else watching on sky red button and has an option for the menu covering up the times?


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Supertrooper said:



			Bill's googles are making me giggle xx
		
Click to expand...

I most certainly will be getting a pair for hacking and hunting, my eyes run like crazy at anything more than a gentle walk, now the internationals are wearing them, I am sure no one will laugh when I turn up at the opening meet with some...


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

lovely ginger pone


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Emilys definately looking like a promising prospect for the future of Team GB.. shares my real name, and my age


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Freeview 301 - uninterrupted views


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Luurve Pardon Me.
And the big grey on course now, who's that?


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

The menu botton's there but managed to see PT's countdown time so dont think it's covering them on mine?


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Emily is a lovely rider and PM looks to be giving her a lovely ride around


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Is Emily tall - or is the horse diddy?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



*Nicoleak0*

Nic01?

If so, go away.  Even Badders can't make me like you.







Click to expand...

Yes 'tis I.  Mwaahahahahaha.  I bring tea toast & tipsy cake.  WhaddidImiss?


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Emily had a cracker of a round, and her lovely ginger pone has his ears pricked the whole time... I will also be putting this one on my christmas/birthday list...


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Emily- just outstanding. Wow. Crazily good .
OMFG!!! NO WAY!! How can she have stopped at the last?!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

what happened there?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Well done Emily and Pardon Me, but what's with the circle before the final fence?! Hope there's no penalty for that!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Yes 'tis I.  Mwaahahahahaha.  I bring tea toast & tipsy cake.  WhaddidImiss?
		
Click to expand...

Now look what you made Emily do - barging in like that!


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Oooh unlucky circled at the last!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

unfortunate struggle with changes there for Emily,


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Will that count as a refusal for Emily? Hope not, cracker of a round otherwise.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Now look what you made Emily do - barging in like that!
		
Click to expand...

Shhh don't tell her it was me.  That was odd,  just a steering failure?  Poor Em


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Good ride EL but not sure what happened at last fence! Like alex peternell's riding so far


----------



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

Is badminton on sky? I cannot find it?...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Well done that man!! Someone has to wear shorts in unsuitable weather and he's flying the flag for us Brits there!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Bet she was exhausted and dropped her guard - poor Em


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

finally laptops working!!

cant believe how brave some of these riders are.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Shorts?!!!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Freeview 301


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

I don't know how Tina could stomach commentating before she'd ridden?!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

pmsl, loving the riders commentary as they ride


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			Shorts?!!!
		
Click to expand...

See my above post! Tis one of the British ways, unsuitable clothing for the weather conditions!


----------



## zefragile (2 May 2010)

Haha "yeehaa! rock and roll!"


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

ARGH! the dog stood on the remote and it is now saying it is unavailable! Noo stupid dog. Stupid tv!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Love the vet guy talking to his horse through huntmans close xx


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

The grey needs to speed up - blimey, never thought it'd jump that hedge so well!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

jesterfaerie said:



			Is anyone else watching on sky red button and has an option for the menu covering up the times?
		
Click to expand...

Same on Virgin red button


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I love Tony Warr!    Hope he goes well, cracking horse too


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

very honest horse through the water there


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Ooh NM, I went to PC with her.  Hope she does well.


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Love both these two horses going round at the moment. Big greys are my weakness and that chestnut just looks totally sensible and honest.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

gosh the greys going a bit fast


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Ooh NM, I went to PC with her.  Hope she does well.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you might know her...


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

LOVE Tony Warr (think thats his name?)'s chestnut and the conversation he's having with it!!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

ohhh just saw someone selling badminton radios.... i remember doing that a few years ago lol.


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Tony Warrs horse is a porker!! but cantering round like its a pony club course


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

The chestnut doesn't look remotely bothered by anything, does it!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

loving the SA, he rocks


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! - so it did!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Haha, what a lovely chesnut, i love vocal riders!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Tony shouting at his horse is funny..

GOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Thought you might know her...
		
Click to expand...

Not really,  we were at PC camp together forever ago.

Well done TW,  what an honest horse!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			The chestnut doesn't look remotely bothered by anything, does it!
		
Click to expand...

He's taking it aaalllll in his stride!  Love it! They are a lovely combo


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Coolgrange merger is just pure class isn't he, what a honest honest horse!! 

Well done alex, pure class of a first ride


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

the chestnut is soooo chilled


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

EL not given 20!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Not really,  we were at PC camp together forever ago.

Well done TW,  what an honest horse!
		
Click to expand...

Was kiddin!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Coolgrange merger is another id want to take home 

EL hasnt been given 20, good news


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			EL not given 20!
		
Click to expand...

shes lucky


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			EL not given 20!
		
Click to expand...

That's good news, very pleased!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			EL not given 20!
		
Click to expand...

Good call!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Bless him - the chestnut's treating it like a sunday morning hack in the park.


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Phew my tv is working again!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Glad to see she didn't get 20 after that ride


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Shrimp said:



			Coolgrange merger is another id want to take home 

EL hasnt been given 20, good news 

Click to expand...

Absolutely!  Nick's wonder-mare Chapel Amble and Coolgrange Merger have both really taken my eye *steals*


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

I'll cry if coolgrange merger doesn't get home, I want him.....


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Oh shame for NM.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

that little grey looks like hard work!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

BAD pony good jump !


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Can anyone see what bit McFly has in?


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Chestnut's nearly there....


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Wasn't sure she'd get over the hedge but well done

Very well done tony xx


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Well done TW.  What a great horse.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Phew, home safe if a bit over the time.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

chesnut home safe, haha did you see those little dogs? why??!?!?!?!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Can anyone see what bit McFly has in?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's an american gag?


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Absolutely!  Nick's wonder-mare Chapel Amble and Coolgrange Merger have both really taken my eye *steals*
		
Click to expand...

Well i'l have one and you have the other


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Aww!  It has made my day that Tony and CM got home clear


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			chesnut home safe, haha did you see those little dogs? why??!?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what we were saying!


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Can anyone see what bit McFly has in?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just a dutch gag - but on closer inspection it's not is it?


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Oh sore one!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

oh no that looks sore


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Lovely round for Tony Warr. Coolgrange Merger gave him a great ride. Another one we're going to be fighting over...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

she come down with a bit of a thud there.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

glad to see Anna and Twinkle Bee are ok


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Ouch AW's horse will be sore


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Those two fences are right burgers!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

what is the purpose of the people on horseback in red jackets?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh no, going to have to take a wee break!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Oh, looks like she got her leg banged there by horses leg, poor anna


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Well done NM


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

I love Mcfly!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Well done NM!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 May 2010)

Owch that didnt look like a nice fall! I love McFly!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

That wee horse is a little scone!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Mary King still leads...


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Mary King is fab... i remember owning her p.c game, Riding Star as a child haha


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Lets hope Sharon Hunt gets to start this time!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

at SH vaulting on!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

thats a much better start for sharon hunt there!


----------



## Shrimp (2 May 2010)

Interesting start but it worked!!


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

Change of tactics for SH and it works!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Man alive now there's a start!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			Mary King is fab... i remember owning her p.c game, Riding Star as a child haha
		
Click to expand...


I still have that!! Although not played it for many years lol


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

SH plugs her P2 on while on course too,  that's impressive!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Anyone seen THIS LIST?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I hope Sharon goes well!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Quite a few red lines there!


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			what is the purpose of the people on horseback in red jackets?
		
Click to expand...

Huntsmen, presumably from the Beaufort and surrounding hunts. There to help catch naughty runaway ponies


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Rather Sharon Hunt than me- he just exploded out of the start didn't he?!
Hope she goes well.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Anyone seen THIS LIST?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

33 to go then Phoebe Buckley...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

muffinino said:



			Huntsmen, presumably from the Beaufort and surrounding hunts. There to help catch naughty runaway ponies 

Click to expand...


Ohhh they are actually from the hunt then......  I'd love to do that for the day!!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Right just off to take dog for quick wee walk, going to be as quick as possible. Keep updates going pls..


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

someones made the OT!... anyone catch who it was?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

broken breastplate there


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Poor SH


----------



## 1928sky (2 May 2010)

Thanks guys for the running commentary!
I am so sad I am gutted to be missing badders this year and to make it even worse i can't even get the online international viewing here in borneo because the connection is too slow- not that I think it would have made me many friends here in the hostel lol if i sat here for 5 hours, would also be quite a feat as I am literally stuck to the seat in seriously unpleasant 40 degree heat at 7 in the evening!
So glad that Mary had a great round- should see her right up the leader board!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			someones made the OT!... anyone catch who it was?
		
Click to expand...

Sian Wynne Morris


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Think it was Sian Wynne Morris and Just Appeal who made the time.


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

jemma24 Mary is currently in the lead


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

SH retired?


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Ooer broken breastplate :S


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Has SH retired?


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

gosh, only 15hh, bless


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

has sharon hunt retired did he just say?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Such a shame for Sharon and TT


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Nic, it would be easier if u and I were in the same place - keep asking/saying same thing!


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Such a shame for Sharon and TT
		
Click to expand...

what happened?


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

3rd place for the Irish lassie - well done her!


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Jumped wrong side of the flags


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

asbo said:



			what happened?
		
Click to expand...

]

Sorry ASBO, only just spotted your post! I'm not sure what happened exactly - it just came over the Badders tannoy that she'd retired and then I had to dash to the loo so not sure if they addressed it in the commentary! Lol


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

The frog has such a beautifull jumping technique- he really looks at the jump than just makes a lovely shape. Might mean that he wastes time tho


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			]

Sorry ASBO, only just spotted your post! I'm not sure what happened exactly - it just came over the Badders tannoy that she'd retired and then I had to dash to the loo so not sure if they addressed it in the commentary! Lol
		
Click to expand...

thank you xx


----------



## asbo (2 May 2010)

must love you and leave you, need to go to the yard to fix fencing, grrrrr

keep updating cos i want to read it later lol x


----------



## hati (2 May 2010)

well done to Camilla and Jiff..... a super round. All the better as my friends dad bred Jif..., so well done team Jiff


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

spends too long in the air!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

asbo said:



			must love you and leave you, need to go to the yard to fix fencing, grrrrr

keep updating cos i want to read it later lol x
		
Click to expand...

Bye ASBO


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Another one at those corners!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Poor CF


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

poor clayton, that must be so tight to get that 2nd lots of corners


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Bloomin norra, nearly off too!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ooooh Hang on!! Almost went there :S


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Crikey Clayton! He mut have bungees attached to his bum!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Whoops quick thinking there to not cross his tracks


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

my heart is in my mouth...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

crikeys - experience showing through his ride


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Thought SE was heading out for a swim there!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

oh dear, wouldnt want to do that in the water - straight down the middle.

I think it'd be difficult to get momentum starting in the lake


----------



## sea_view (2 May 2010)

Gah, need to go to this 1st b'day party - Nic please text any exciting moments - well, maybe not them all as you'll be on the text all day - but some


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Poor Clayton and Frog  They've really had their confidence knocked


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Good on Clayton to get him home


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

sea_view said:



			Gah, need to go to this 1st b'day party - Nic please text any exciting moments - well, maybe not them all as you'll be on the text all day - but some 

Click to expand...

Bye  Have a lovely time


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

sea_view said:



			Gah, need to go to this 1st b'day party - Nic please text any exciting moments - well, maybe not them all as you'll be on the text all day - but some 

Click to expand...

I only get 300 free!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

whose rides 43? looks like an overgrown foal bless, such a young shaped head!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

at least CF has made it back home!!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

who fell at the lake???


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			whose rides 43? looks like an overgrown foal bless, such a young shaped head!
		
Click to expand...

according to the running order there isn't a 43


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Oops, right down the ditch!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh crikey! Bad luck for Marco Savoini! Classy fall though!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

That was a long way down to fall on your bum!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Ouch...he did not want to end up in the drop :|


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

at that young rider!!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

it was selina elliot i was on about... couldn't make out the number


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Ouch sore bum!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

at no.49!! scary scary!!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

49 is all over the shop


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Rachel Gough's is a bit scary!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh dear - real mess through the lake!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

ohhhhhh!!! Think her horse is a bit fresh.

who jumped out into the crowd years ago?


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Back now, yipee!!


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

I wish all these 5 point breast plates didn't look quite so smart. I'm not usually one for adding any additional bits & pieces to my horse unless absolutely necessary... but do think Cleo would look rather nice in one.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			ohhhhhh!!! Think her horse is a bit fresh.

who jumped out into the crowd years ago?
		
Click to expand...

Stuart Tilley apparently!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

bloody dogs barking again!!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Much love for Barry's Best, cracking horse.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Don't think CF deserves 20


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Hope clayton doesn't get 20 pens


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

ha ha
the commentator said maybe could have a martingale 
and WFP said "whats that going to do?" lol


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

That flaming ditch!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Someone needs some riding lessons!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Ditto CF so didn't present to that fence.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

shete!!!  poor no.49!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Ooof hard hit the deck there!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

poor girl!!! thought she was going to get stood on after that fall too!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

EEp that whole round was scary poor girl hope she's ok.


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ooooh nasty one for Rachel Gough. Could kind of see it coming though i'm afraid


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Wowsers!!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

for gods sake WALK THE POOR HORSE AROUND!!!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			Someone needs some riding lessons!
		
Click to expand...


I suspect that she has had many considering she is riding at badminton!!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

shes a bit winded... but has just got up - phew


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Was a really shocking round, but thankfully they both look uninjured!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Nasty fall but she looks ok, think the air jacket knocked the wind out of her but I think they are fantastic xx


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Well done "Rosies Best"! Lol!  Maybe combining horse & rider names is the way forward!


----------



## mattilda (2 May 2010)

The way they are looking at it's front end suggests it may have an injury. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

going to disagree - not a shocking round but not what used to seeing go round badminton!!

I think the mare looks v difficult and she rode her horse well.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

put some welly in that fence repair lol


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			going to disagree - not a shocking round but not what used to seeing go round badminton!!

I think the mare looks v difficult and she rode her horse well.
		
Click to expand...

ditto that, it looked a bloody hard ride!
loving them taking a sledge hammer to the fence!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Lots of delays on course today it would seem


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Do you think they are swapping tips?


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

I love that grey, no.51 - looks fantastic and so genuine


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Can't believe they looked so relaxed whilst being held


----------



## Lizzie2106 (2 May 2010)

Just seen they gave Clayton 40 penalties- gutted.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

That dun! 
WANT!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			I love that grey, no.51 - looks fantastic and so genuine 

Click to expand...

Definitely   

Love Sasha Pemble's dun too - beautiful


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Loving Rathmoyle King, what an honest grey.


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Thats my motto in life- when all else fails, hit it with a sledgehammer  hehe


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			That dun! 
WANT! 

Click to expand...

me too! lush!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

hahaa small dog rolling about.. that was cute


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Lizzie2106 said:



			Just seen they gave Clayton 40 penalties- gutted.
		
Click to expand...

40??!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Lizzie2106 said:



			Just seen they gave Clayton 40 penalties- gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Argh no! He'll be gutted


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Definitely   

Love Sasha Pemble's dun too - beautiful 

Click to expand...

 Just seen the Done :O Gorgeous!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Blaise said:



			Thats my motto in life- when all else fails, hit it with a sledgehammer  hehe
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! I may adopt that!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Should have waited - could have made my coffee now and not missed anything.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Argh no! He'll be gutted 

Click to expand...

Gutting but he was lucky not to get a big fat E!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

How cool to be able to fly straight into Badders,  now I just need a small plane & a pilots licence!


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

Would love to fly into badders


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

I love that dun too!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			me too! lush!
		
Click to expand...

Me too,  gorgeous pony!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			How cool to be able to fly straight into Badders,  now I just need a small plane & a pilots licence!
		
Click to expand...

Would be a lovely way to avoid the crush of getting in and out of the carpark!  Just need to win the lottery . . . !


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Benji1 said:



			Would love to fly into badders
		
Click to expand...

I do that every weekend lol


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Yay, they've removed the 20 pens from CF score for the Colt Pond


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

just said CF is only on 20


----------



## Benji1 (2 May 2010)

apparantly claytons 20 didn't stick..?


----------



## mattilda (2 May 2010)

You can borrow one of mine, I have several........NOT!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Wait,  Clayton clear now.  Eh?!
Lol at at Rosie's best again!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

look at all those people!!  wow!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

I love this horse, he looks the spit of my mare, my dogs are watching with me and just did a double take to check my mare was still visible outside and wasn't on tv!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Go 'Rosie's Best' What a boy


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I love this Dun's front legs!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			I love this horse, he looks the spit of my mare, my dogs are watching with me and just did a double take to check my mare was still visible outside and wasn't on tv!
		
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

I love this grey!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

If I fail my exam tomorrow I'm blaming Badminton


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			look at all those people!!  wow!
		
Click to expand...

So good to see isn't it?!!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			If I fail my exam tomorrow I'm blaming Badminton 

Click to expand...

Could you maybe get away with writing about Badminton instead :lol:


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			If I fail my exam tomorrow I'm blaming Badminton 

Click to expand...

What no Badders exemption??!!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

iv been dun is cracking, very honest so far


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

I've been Dun is absolutley stunning! Just out of interest does anyone know his breeding? Don't seem to see many dun's around at this kind of level.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Haha I wish i could get Badders exemption 
I'm not sure how I could fit it into Microbiology and Immunology or I would


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

I had a quick look online and couldn't find any breed information for I've Been Dun


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

is that time correct after her having to stop


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Blaise said:



			I've been Dun is absolutley stunning! Just out of interest does anyone know his breeding? Don't seem to see many dun's around at this kind of level.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know that too


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

well done caroline!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

how lovely is that!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Woo, go Rathmoyle King


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Blaise said:



			I've been Dun is absolutley stunning! Just out of interest does anyone know his breeding? Don't seem to see many dun's around at this kind of level.
		
Click to expand...

Looked on the sports horse database and it says unknown.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Well done CRB, brilliant ride


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)




----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Lovely to see them so pleased to finish!


----------



## kateD (2 May 2010)

its got connermarra(sp)  in it I think?!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

gosh im not sure i can watch this round!!!!!


----------



## Waterborn (2 May 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			I love that dun too!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, also love the dun. Anyone know the breeding?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Eek 56 needing to Chillax


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

he made that look very very easy!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

unknown breeding for the dun, but i suspect has temperbrady fair bu (sp) in it somewhere! thats a connie btw


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Mmm, a little bold!! Had a few near misses so far


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

stonking stonking round! made it look simple. lovely honest little horse!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Well done SP,  pony didn't get much of a pat though!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

13 so far for I've Been Dun, not too bad  Excellent round!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Free Easy is nice too.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

WOW that horse can jump!! me wants me wants!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

nice now its settled a bit!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

yay MT now!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

I keep saying to myself "i'll read some notes when this one is round" then there's always a rider or horse I like on next 

Go MT


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			nice now its settled a bit!
		
Click to expand...

I like a challenge lol


----------



## YorksG (2 May 2010)

My back went on Wednesday, am now in agony watching this!   While I could never ride round there in reality, have been over every jump, with every horse, not good for a bad back!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Opposition Buzz is stunning!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Honest Opposition Buzz!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

oppostion buzz is an exciting watch! loving him!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

oh buzzz *swooooooooooooooooooon* love him x


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

wow can it ever jump!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

LOVE oppossition buzz


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

I want oppositon buzz!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Opposition Buzz - another I'd love to add to my imaginary stable, he just loves his job and it's so nice to watch!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

He's awesome.  Looks like he'll make the time.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Fantastic!!   Well done Nic and Buzz!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

his little face, thats a horse that loves his job!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Brilliant ride for nicola, look at his ears when he finished


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			his little face, thats a horse that loves his job!
		
Click to expand...

He really does, doesn't he? Never fails to make me smile!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

MT shows how brilliant he is, he's giving that green horse so much confidence


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Need to go get lorry ofor SJ practice for the dizzy heights of Intro next weekend!  I wanna stay & watch.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Need to go get lorry ofor SJ practice for the dizzy heights of Intro next weekend!  I wanna stay & watch.
		
Click to expand...

At least you can catch highlights on the iPlayer


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

Was a fab easy round for a green horse. Nothing exciting about it but I bet that horse will be amazing next season!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Argghh! No! Poor Daisy!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

owww!!

horse is having fun!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Eek poor Clare Phillips!


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

where is pippa funnel these days??


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Argghh! No! Poor Daisy!
		
Click to expand...

wasnt daisy it was clare philips


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

That looked like it really hurt! Oops - not Daisy, brain fried!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			where is pippa funnel these days??
		
Click to expand...

I think she's doing a lot more producing these days, could be wrong though!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

spring along and daisy are having a lovely round!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			spring along and daisy are having a lovely round!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I hope they go clear!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			where is pippa funnel these days??
		
Click to expand...

Busy bringing up horses through the levels and also does more show jumping these days as have the horses from the billy stud in partnership with her husband and donal barnwell


----------



## MrsMozart (2 May 2010)

I thought it was Daisy as well! Was miffed because whoever it was didn't seem to check horse over once they were reunited, appeared to just check girth and then get back on.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			I thought it was Daisy as well! Was miffed because whoever it was didn't seem to check horse over once they were reunited, appeared to just check girth and then get back on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, horse took a fair bashing on that fence too! ALthough he did P off like there wasn't much wrong!


----------



## zefragile (2 May 2010)

Mike Tucker keeps interrupting, I'm getting quite irritated.


----------



## mon (2 May 2010)

reading back what is te problem with emily king?


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Mon,  said she'd a bad fall at home hacking.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

why did she retire?


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Boondoogle was very naughty there


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Well done Daisy and Spring Along!   50.40!


----------



## zefragile (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			why did she retire?
		
Click to expand...

Kitty? 20 pens early on, maybe save for another day?


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Think they said she'd cracked her pelvis


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Always enjoy watching James and Comanche, really hope he goes well!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Commanches saddle cloth looks very odd or has he just got a very long saddle?


----------



## mon (2 May 2010)

ouch bet that hurt vibes to emily


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

James and commanche are a proper team to watch, they know each other inside out dont they!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Very odd saddle I think he may have one of those quantam saddles?


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

Saddle does look a long way back


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

what happened emily? missed it, had to feed dogs


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Vizslak said:



			James and commanche are a proper team to watch, they know each other inside out dont they!
		
Click to expand...

Comanche is so bold and there seems to be a real bond there


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

The Outlander bank looks to have jumped much better this year


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			what happened emily? missed it, had to feed dogs 

Click to expand...

Inconciderate animals! She fell hacking at home.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

they are loosing that saddle cloth though!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Argh that saddle looks like its going to come off any moment!! But such a bold horse and he is jumping out of his skin


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			what happened emily? missed it, had to feed dogs 

Click to expand...

They mentioned on Mary king's round that her daughter emily is recovering from a fall out hacking. Think they said she cracked her pelvis


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

it is a strange cloth isnt it, its huge.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

ouch! sounds v painful! 

I thought you meant emily lewellan!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

He looks a bit tired now, do you think?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Yes, that saddlecloth is bothering me a bit I must admit!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

come on comanche


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Commanche is a totally different horse this year  he has suddenly gained a new lease of life and looks much more athletic and scopey. It must be the saddle even tho it looks like it is coming off!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

OH well done to James and Comanche!   Cracking round!!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

oh looks like comanche bit his tounge, his foam is all red!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

Ian Stark just said what we were all thinking about that saddlecloth!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			Ian Stark just said what we were all thinking about that saddlecloth!
		
Click to expand...

I caught that too, barely there comment lol!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

What has happened to Louisa Lockwood?


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

I've not enjoyed watching pocket rocket...glad they are round.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Aww the portuguese are so happy


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

That Portuguese chap is very good looking.......! And a fab rider too!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			That Portuguese chap is very good looking.......! And a fab rider too!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			That Portuguese chap is very good looking.......! And a fab rider too!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,  watched him win at Blair,  he's great!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

He's a definite hottie!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

What's the hold? Have I missed something?


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

Oh no it was Louisa Lockwood, hope horse ok


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

what happened louisa?


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

louisa lockwood...horse is injured


----------



## zefragile (2 May 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			What's the hold? Have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Desert Island has been injured.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

What happened to Louisa Lockwood, totally missed that... hope desert island is ok and the injury is not too serious...


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Oh no hope he's ok


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh dear! Missed that! I hope they are both okay!


----------



## Dottie (2 May 2010)

How old is Mary Kings daughter now? What level is she competing at? 
I only ask as i remember when Mary was pregnant with her and went round Badminton on King William!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Dottie said:



			How old is Mary Kings daughter now? What level is she competing at? 
I only ask as i remember when Mary was pregnant with her and went round Badminton on King William!
		
Click to expand...

Here is the link to her BE record http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?RiderId=81670, i think she is 14, but she may by 15/16!!!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Next five to go...
71   	 Gianluca Gardini (ITA)   	 LION DANCER  	Elisabetta Moranzoni



72 	Bruce Haskell (NZL) 	KIWI SMOG 	Judith Haskell
  			& Rider


73 	Emily Galbraith (GBR) 	CROWN ALLIANCE 	Emily Galbraith (Rider)



74 	Vicky Brake (GBR) 	LOOKS LIKE FUN 	Ainslie Goulstone



75 	Zara Phillips (GBR) 	GLENBUCK 	Gleadhill House Stud Ltd.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

Dottie said:



			How old is Mary Kings daughter now? What level is she competing at? 
I only ask as i remember when Mary was pregnant with her and went round Badminton on King William!
		
Click to expand...

would they allow that these days??
what happenned to louisa? 

fed up of looking at this lake now.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

i wish they would stop prattling on!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Dottie said:



			How old is Mary Kings daughter now? What level is she competing at? 
I only ask as i remember when Mary was pregnant with her and went round Badminton on King William!
		
Click to expand...

14? 

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?RiderId=81670


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

was anybody actually held on course? or was Louisa still quite early on when she fell?


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Just to chip in with their discussion - I can't wait to have the Olympic eventing quite literally on my doorstep. I'll be able to cycle! That said, as a horse owner who is on livery almost within the confines of the Olympic site (albeit the north, not south end) I'd like some recognition that we London horse owners and riders exist and an opening up of greenways to us if nothing else!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Very long hold, really hope Desert Island is okay


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

I'm a tad concerned they haven't said anything about Desert Island.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Very long hold, really hope Desert Island is okay
		
Click to expand...

Me too, at big events they like to take everything very seriously, and dont want to cut any corners, so fingers crossed it was just a minor bump and he will be transported back to the stables...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			I'm a tad concerned they haven't said anything about Desert Island.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Bit of a catching up situation here.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

very very naughty Kiwi Smog, wasnot even looking where he was going...


----------



## JenTaz (2 May 2010)

hope louisa lockwood and desert island recover quickly, the hold up seemed to take forever, i really wanted to see her round as ive met her and she's a lovely person and a super rider


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

I really hope Zara goes well on Glenbuck today, she's had some rotten luck the last year or two


----------



## Gucci_b (2 May 2010)

mary kings daughter will not be riding for a while, as while she and mary was out hacking, her horse fell on her and she has broke her pelvis..


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

that fence is a bogey isnt it!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

ouch!! thats a tricky fence


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

and watching the replay... horse landed right on his nose.  Poor thing


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Ugh, nasty fall there by the Italian, but he was having a rather sticky round...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Poor guy! It's looking like a real bogey fence this year!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

The grey is taking some riding - wouldn't like to tackle that hedge...


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

come on ZARA!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Then it does it easily...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Go Zara!!


----------



## JenTaz (2 May 2010)

hopefully zara has an easier time than what she did in the dressage! glenbucks a lovely horse


----------



## lizh (2 May 2010)

anyone know anyone at the event who can update on Louisa - what fence etc - and how they both are.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Oops have they changed peeps round?


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Hope Zara goes well

Crown Alliance looks fat to me LOL!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

crown alliance is very honest isnt he! would like to take him hunting!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

JenTaz said:



			hopefully zara has an easier time than what she did in the dressage! glenbucks a lovely horse
		
Click to expand...

He is a lovely horse, but doesn't look an easy ride!

Crown Alliance is a lovely looking horse!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Gosh they are pinging riders out of the start now, I think there are 4 riders on course at the moment, or am i being blonde??


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

Come on Looks Like Fun, I love this horse


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

I love Crown Alliance's canter... weeeee


----------



## palomino_pony (2 May 2010)

Ooh Crown Alliance !I have a "crown" horse so good luck to this one!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

he run out of puff there!! wasnt expecting that


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Glenbuck looks like he could go all day


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

So far so good for Zara, hairy through the lake but she rode him well


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			he run out of puff there!! wasnt expecting that
		
Click to expand...

me niether but he is having a funny old round


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Glenbuck is looking rather well


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Aww, glad Kiwi Smog got home okay


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

WEll done Bruce and Smog   He is very local to me


----------



## lizh (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Gosh they are pinging riders out of the start now, I think there are 4 riders on course at the moment, or am i being blonde??
		
Click to expand...

HaHa - noooo - it's not live... the TV looks like they're shoving them through quicker than they are. That's why when you listen to the commentary you can hear something different going on to what we can see.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Glenbuck looks like he could go all day 

Click to expand...

I hope so, would love for Zara to do well in the run up to WEG, would be super exciting


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			So far so good for Zara, hairy through the lake but she rode him well 

Click to expand...

He looks like he could jump the moon today


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			He looks like he could jump the moon today 

Click to expand...

agree with that


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

I think the TV is shown on a slight delay anyway so they can choose not to show a fall that looks too nasty.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Class through there, Zara


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Niiice tackling of the corners there!! Almost as good as Emily earlier on!


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Oh nooooo, bugger for Zara at the Colt POnd


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

i think he looks a tad tired now


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

And then GAH!


----------



## lizh (2 May 2010)

criso said:



			I think the TV is shown on a slight delay anyway so they can choose not to show a fall that looks too nasty.
		
Click to expand...

yes, that's why they didn't show Louisa - does anyone know what happened?


----------



## JenTaz (2 May 2010)

the tv is on a delay as if im right im sure the first person on the course was at 10.45 and the coverage on tv only started at 11 if im right :S not totally sure though just going by what is says on the badminton website


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

what?!?! horse just stopped.... is that a 20?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ah no   Seems to have come unstuck a little now


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

pull him up!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

wasn't sure I missed it as I went to the loo at that point.
If they don't show it on the reply that's generally a bad sign.


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Should Zara retire?  Hard one...he seems to have gone completely *off*


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			Should Zara retire?  Hard one...he seems to have gone completely *off* 

Click to expand...

im willing her to retire


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

I think Zara's horse isn't on the wavelength he ought to be.  I was wondering about the running order, too.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Is it or does Glenbuck have days with wings and then days where he literally switches off and argues with Zara?


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Can't wait for Little Tiger


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

When you look at the expression on this one's face compared to Glenbuck


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

he seems ok now.


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Is it or does Glenbuck have days with wings and then days where he literally switches off and argues with Zara?
		
Click to expand...

I was literally just thinking the same thing. I'm sure I've seen him do this before.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Can't wait for Little Tiger 

Click to expand...

Me either, but I am nervous for her...


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Well he seems to be OK now at the finish - glad they got round, I was a bit worried if I am honest!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

what an odd horse! he's not too bad at all now!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Can't wait for Little Tiger 

Click to expand...

Little Tiger!!  ALWAYS a treat to watch!  

Well I'm glad Zara is home, that round started brilliantly and then became hard to watch!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Me either, but I am nervous for her...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto Ir eally hope she has a good round.


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

yes very pleased they are home in one piece!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

No criticism for Zara as she nursed him home, obviously read/knows him inside out and maybe not so near 'running on fumes' as we might have thought!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Can't wait for Little Tiger 

Click to expand...

Ditto, I would like her and Nick Guantlets black mare posted to me if anyone knows their owners!!


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

i need to go do my nags but i want to watch little tiger!!


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

WOW well sat down the step!


----------



## JenTaz (2 May 2010)

omg talk about well sat!, such a heart in throat moment that was


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

I think he was surprised to say on - the expression on his face LOL


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Tarmac's a cheeky-looking customer all right!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			I think he was surprised to say on - the expression on his face LOL
		
Click to expand...

Ha I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 May 2010)

oh come on phoebe and lil tiger.... 

i MUST go and do Raff but want to se phoebe go first. 

x


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

well ridden through there!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Hehe a good old bit of Irish hunting there.


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Whoooop Little Tiger


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Little Tigerrrrrrr!  Please stay safe xxxxxx


----------



## Vizslak (2 May 2010)

OMG the fences look ten times bigger when litter tiger is coming into them!!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Go Phoebe & Lil Tiger.  Love this pair!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Goooo Little Tiger!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Gah,  naughty frostie!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Little Tiger must have an army of fans!


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

I do think these later horses are landing far more steeply into the Colt Pond - I wonder if the footing has changed due to the wet as the day has passed?


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Where's Phoebe?  Oooh, scramble


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (2 May 2010)

How did coolgrange merger do ???


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

I think she's taking some long routes?


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Really love this little mare, we've got a Java Tiger horse at work and they are such nice characters.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

She looks like she'd be SUCH a fun ride


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

I do like Elizabeth Powell's riding and partnership with her horse


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			How did coolgrange merger do ???
		
Click to expand...

Got home clear   He's a love!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 May 2010)

In case you haven't seen Desert Island was PTS. Louisa is ok though.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			How did coolgrange merger do ???
		
Click to expand...

clear 29 tme


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Oh my goodness, poor Louisa   What happened?


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

That's so sad about Desert Island


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			In case you haven't seen Desert Island was PTS. Louisa is ok though.
		
Click to expand...


Oh no!!!    It was a very long hold and had me thinking the worst, but how sad - glad she is fine but she must be devastated  RIP Desert Island


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (2 May 2010)

fab so glad him and tony got home safe and sound !


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (2 May 2010)

that's such a shame  x


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

RIP Desert Island


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			In case you haven't seen Desert Island was PTS. Louisa is ok though.
		
Click to expand...

How Awful


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Now that is awful - where's Little Tiger?  I'm very nervous indeed, now.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Dont know if Gucci_B is at Badminton, but here is the link to her post in CR http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=8527529&posted=1#post8527529, maybe she knows more...

R.I.P


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Phew.  Can't believe they are at the finish and we have hardly seen any of it.


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Pheobe home safe.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Well done Phoebe and Little Tiger


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Shame about the time penalties but glad Phoebe and Little Tiger are home clear!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

omg poor lousia 

must have been a horrific fall


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Shame about the time penalties but glad Phoebe and Little Tiger are home clear! 

Click to expand...

They ran out at  Huntsmans close


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			They ran out at  Huntsmans close
		
Click to expand...

Oh bum! I must have missed that when I was chopping off a piece of fudge!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oh bum! I must have missed that when I was chopping off a piece of fudge! 

Click to expand...

PMSL,  that'll learn you!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

WHY did they keep referring to Little Tiger as '_he_'?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

poor desert island. :s


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			PMSL,  that'll learn you!
		
Click to expand...

Won't it just?! Lol! I saw the recipe for the fudge on Sophie Dahl's cooking programme and HAD to make it. It's delicious!! Even if it does cause inattention to the TV!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

A stop for the leader,  he'll be gutted.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Ooo Kai had had a stop, come on WFP and Seacookie, and any other Brits with a shot (sorry to be unsporting!!!)


----------



## mypegasus (2 May 2010)

Kai Ruder's just had a stop at the outlander bank


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Ooo Kai had had a stop, come on WFP and Seacookie, and any other Brits with a shot (sorry to be unsporting!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, sad for Kai though!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

I feel evil but glad he stopped, I really want Mary to stay right up there  She deserves a win.


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

that stallion is not at all an easy ride, fighting all the way. The rider does not click with him. Very brave and scopey horse tho


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			I feel evil but glad he stopped, I really want Mary to stay right up there  She deserves a win.
		
Click to expand...

Mary does deserve a win, consistently fab rider!


----------



## Nic (2 May 2010)

Right all,  off for SJ practice.  Enjoy the rest of it!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Piggy Noooooooo!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

OUCH!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Right all,  off for SJ practice.  Enjoy the rest of it! 

Click to expand...

Have a good one!  

Oh dear, poor Piggy!


----------



## mypegasus (2 May 2010)

Fall for Piggy at the sunken road - didn't look nice


----------



## Sags_Deer (2 May 2010)

Whooop go Francis another local rider to me.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

that looked like a horrid fall for Piggy, glad she is up and chatting to the stewards... come on Francis, fingers crossed he goes round safe, would like him to do well, he is always knocking on the door...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

looked like she hit her head with a thud, think the air jacket did take the impact though.


Gonna be lots of bruised competitors today.


----------



## mypegasus (2 May 2010)

Hope that Francis has a good round


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

That was not a nice fall at all - she didn't half clout the lip on the way down.


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Anyone know what happened to that horse that went to Horspital - Desert Island?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

can the riders on the course hear things on the commentary as they go round?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Great start for Frances Whittington   Hope it continues!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			Anyone know what happened to that horse that went to Horspital - Desert Island?
		
Click to expand...

apparantly PTS


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			Anyone know what happened to that horse that went to Horspital - Desert Island?
		
Click to expand...

He was PTS   There is a thread in Comp Riders


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

I guess they can - it is pretty loud - but then as you are concentrating you might not notice it that much, I certainly didn't used to notice it until I came off or had a stop!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			Anyone know what happened to that horse that went to Horspital - Desert Island?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sadly Desert Island has been put down, 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=8527529&posted=1#post8527529
Must have been a really nasty fall...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Here is the link to the post: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=366054


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Go on Tina, really hope she has a good round. Miners Frolic is a classy wee ned.


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

They could  hear things over the PA but don't know if you are that focused on your round if it registers.  Someone earlier said they didn't notice the crowds and just had tunnel vision between the ropes.


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

I am soo impressed by Francis's beautifull soft riding!!  Poetry in motion! Why is this guy not on all the teams?!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Right all,  off for SJ practice.  Enjoy the rest of it! 

Click to expand...

Byeeeee!

I just went out, jumped mine, fell off, got back on jumped a few more, came back in and you never even missed me!


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Some fairly hair raising moments from Benjamin Massey  :S


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			I guess they can - it is pretty loud - but then as you are concentrating you might not notice it that much, I certainly didn't used to notice it until I came off or had a stop!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i suppose, just wondered if they could hear where people were coming off elsewhere on he course.... as i wouldnt want to.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Miner's Frolic has to be the best looking horse around, he's just stunning! Come on Tina!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

So far so good for Francis, lovely fluid round from him and Sir Percival...
Ooo Tinas off, hope they have a lovely round...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			I am soo impressed by Francis's beautifull soft riding!!  Poetry in motion! Why is this guy not on all the teams?!
		
Click to expand...

He's very stylish isn't he


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Francis Noooo! That was such a shame!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

ooo no that is such a shame for Francis...


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Oh Francis 

I hate the Elim rule


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

aww poor francis, he really has no luck!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh no! A fall for Francis!! Argh - so undeserved, he and Sir Percival were going so very well!


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Can't really call it a fall tho, he jumped off

OMG NOOOOO TINA - that WAS a fall


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			I hate the Elim rule 

Click to expand...

At least you lot in BE only have it for FEI events, here for EI it is one fall and elim rule at national as well!!


  

NOOOOO!!! poor tina!! :O


----------



## Sags_Deer (2 May 2010)

So very sad for Francis and poor Tina bit of a dunking there.


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

oh no, poor tina


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Tina too!!!   Hope they're both totally unscathed!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Hmmm the Point Twos double up nicely as life jackets...


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Pants that is no good for Tina... her face says it all doesnt she... totally livid... but a bow, good for her...


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

She looked so shocked bless Tina.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

oh no christinas off in the water..... that must be cold, i do feel sorry for her


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Loving the 'it's cold' comment to the crowd.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Poor Tina, but she's such a sport!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

that's where years ago they would get on and carry on with a wet bottom and very slippery saddle.


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Oooohhh nooo. Such a shame for Francis, and then Tina  It's farrrrr to cold to be taking a bath!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Poor poor tina! And Francis, he was having such a brilliant round


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

criso said:



			that's where years ago they would get on and carry on with a wet bottom and very slippery saddle.
		
Click to expand...

They would if they could!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Hmmm the Point Twos double up nicely as life jackets...
		
Click to expand...

LOL  Tina did not look to appreciate her unscheduled dip!


----------



## Cash (2 May 2010)

Oh SH!T poor Francis!!! He was riding beautifully! 
And Tina too!!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

i've got a feeling theres not many people showjumping tomorrow.


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Well Spotted looks like a sweet character.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

go sam and bushman


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

announcement re: desert island on here:

http://blog.badminton-horse.co.uk/


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

its Simone Deitermann's birthday today, and placed in 2nd now.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Bushman is a lovely horse  What a great round


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

wooo sam


----------



## Dottie (2 May 2010)

Can't believe Francis fell! He was riding so beautifully!

And poor Tina too!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Really like Sam Watson, his blogs on horse hero are hilarious.

Just read on CR that louisa lockwoods horse was PTS, very sad


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Really hope Alex has a better round this time! Lol


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

look at the knee action of this!
http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624653231663634


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			look at the knee action of this!
http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624653231663634

Click to expand...

do you mean williams?


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			look at the knee action of this!
http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624653231663634

Click to expand...

:O Top knee action there!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			look at the knee action of this!
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive elevation, and beautifully straight down the centre line...


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

and this one looks, ahem, well!  (horse)
http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624753171657314


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

noggin, i love your horse


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

i really like how captain geoff curran rides, postivley quiet, just sits nice and still.


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			look at the knee action of this!
http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624653231663634

Click to expand...

nice straight mover I'd say


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

have  to say Emily looks like shes dressed for Ascot.... very nice though!!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

AHT looking a bit better this time round! Still would prefer him to look a bit more competitive and determined!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

criso said:



			nice straight mover I'd say
		
Click to expand...

Lol - I just spat tea over the keyboard


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

yey for irish


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 May 2010)

Oooo Richard Jones is a near neighbour!! Glad to see he wears a hat sometimes......is normally riding across the busy A47 hatless.......


----------



## I_A_P (2 May 2010)

Crown alliance has a very similar face to my boy with the muley nose and darker blaze


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			noggin, i love your horse 

Click to expand...

Thank you  I really should post more considering I've been lurking for 6 years *D'oh*

I love your signature! Very drool worthy those three.


----------



## Roody2 (2 May 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			i really like how captain geoff curran rides, postivley quiet, just sits nice and still.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree. Much nicer than one of the earlier riders -the one with the slipping numnah (rubbish at remembering names!!)

Really pleased to see Richard Jones not get carried away with the event and use some sense and retire - obviously sad he has retired and won't get to complete though as he was riding very ncely as well.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Hope Emily has another great round!


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Bill Levett is back with his super cool WW2 gasmask!


----------



## Sags_Deer (2 May 2010)

fingers crossed for Emily.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Thank you  I really should post more considering I've been lurking for 6 years *D'oh*

I love your signature! Very drool worthy those three.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you should! 
Join the Soapbox shenanigans and post lots of pictures and tell me about your horse in PG.
I insist.
Do it now.


Yes, yes they are!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Thank you  I really should post more considering I've been lurking for 6 years *D'oh*

I love your signature! Very drool worthy those three.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. You should definitely post more!  Distinct lack of Lincolnshire peeps on here


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (2 May 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624589389658194

I wouldn't mind a ride on that!! 
The horse of course


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (2 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			Bill Levett is back with his super cool WW2 gasmask!
		
Click to expand...

i was just wondering what that was HAHA x


----------



## Dottie (2 May 2010)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624589389658194

I wouldn't mind a ride on that!! 
The horse of course 

Click to expand...

Who is it?


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

LOL! am sure it was the "horse"


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



http://picasaweb.google.com/badders...ectionDay?feat=flashalbum#5465624589389658194

I wouldn't mind a ride on that!! 
The horse of course 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, cracking horse! Ahem . . . . .


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			Yes you should! 
Join the Soapbox shenanigans and post lots of pictures and tell me about your horse in PG.
I insist.
Do it now.


Yes, yes they are! 

Click to expand...

 If you insist *toodles off to post*

Go Emily!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Yayyyyy


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Crazy goggleman gets my vote for best Badders outfit!


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

Emily is like a limpet, isn't she?


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

nah, these have got to win the badders outfit:
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466658503897305394


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Crazy goggleman gets my vote for best Badders outfit! 

Click to expand...

For me he ties with PT - aka Ladybird Man!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

i like this though:
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466665632297229746


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			nah, these have got to win the badders outfit:
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466658503897305394

Click to expand...

Now those are some classy and understated 'daytime' looks!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			i like this though:
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466665632297229746

Click to expand...

I almost want to make that my profile pic!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			nah, these have got to win the badders outfit:
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466658503897305394

Click to expand...

Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Another great round for Emily!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

brighteyes said:



			For me he ties with PT - aka Ladybird Man!
		
Click to expand...

Ladybird man definitely had a certain something!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

v shiney!
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010DressageDay2#5466254589593947602


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ladybird Man rides again!


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Oh look even the gloves are red and black


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			v shiney!
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010DressageDay2#5466254589593947602



Click to expand...

That is mega shiny!!!! HOW?!?!?


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Is there a dress code for trotting up - Zara looked quite normal compared to the others.


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

I can't keep up today, revision, XC and a stupid ridiculous stewards decision in the 1000 guineas to keep track of!

Gonna be some mighty annoyed people who thought they won with 66-1!
Although she was announced as the winner so maybe if they got in the bookies super quick they'd have paid out


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

B_2_B said:



			I can't keep up today, revision, XC and a stupid ridiculous stewards decision in the 1000 guineas to keep track of!

Gonna be some mighty annoyed people who thought they won with 66-1!
Although she was announced as the winner so maybe if they got in the bookies super quick they'd have paid out 

Click to expand...

OOoo what was that about the guineas, none of my interests came anywhere but missed the race itself.


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Like PT's horse though.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

criso said:



			Like PT's horse though.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to eat up the ground with no effort at all


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Jaqueline Quest and Special Duty were in nose to nose finish, they announced JQ as the 66-1 winner!
Went through owner interview and everything.

Now they've reversed the decision and said JQ bumped into SD and hampered her.
It's ridiculous to back track like that and to me, didn't look like she hampered at all!

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/special-duty-lands-guineas-in-stewards-room/711163/top/


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Mary King to come!!


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Thankies. Good on Paul Tapner!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

Oh go PT


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Eppp I missed to much! Go PT! However COME ON Mary.


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

There's nothing like a little bay tb, of course I'm biased as have one of my own.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Gooooo Mary!!


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (2 May 2010)

Learn something new everyday never new caroline powell lived in scotland? anybody no where about?x


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Crikey Mary - well sat!

ARGH NO! Flaming corners again  Bah!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

:O ooh dear!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

I'm so blonde, it's just taken me ages to cotton on to the fact that Lenamore is going around.

Well sat Mary!.....such a shame about the corners.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Well ridden Mary, i think pulling Kings Temptress up was a very good decission, save for another day...


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

Why do so many have 1 stop and retire?


----------



## rhino (2 May 2010)

Funkyfilly - Caroline Powell is based in the Borders, fairly near Kelso I think


----------



## Supertrooper (2 May 2010)

Good decision to pull up


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

So they can run them again soon. Or thats what I have been led to believe. The mare had lost her confidence too so no point pushing it at that level.


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Yes and silly to take the risk when she's in second with her other ride


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

ria_and_murphy said:



			So they can run them again soon. Or thats what I have been led to believe. The mare had lost her confidence too so no point pushing it at that level.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, that makes sense, just seems a lot of time, effort and money to give up so early on


----------



## Booboos (2 May 2010)

Bear with me for being really dim (only just walked in from the horses), but is B still on? I can't get it on BBC interactive, is it streaming live anywhere online?


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/default.stm


----------



## marble (2 May 2010)

how was Sam Watsons round, see he has moved right up, missed it, doing dogs.


----------



## FionaMc (2 May 2010)

Is Louise Skelton really tiny or are both her horses really massive?


----------



## cloudandmatrix (2 May 2010)

been a few hairy rounds lol!!!! but i thought caroline powel and lenamore were just great andit was wise of mary king to retire after she had one last succesful jump, shes already second, would be silly to risk it, there will always be another day as the mare is only young. is it just me who thinks Louise looks titchy on those big horses lol!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

yes, but when the horse gets to that level, you want to keep them at that level!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

She is really tiny


----------



## Booboos (2 May 2010)

Thanks B2B!


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Oops LS is eliminated


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Ah Louise eliminated, just not her day I think


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

Silly MT - if you jump a fence the wrong way you are eliminated, durh! 

pity though!


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

i dont think louise skelton is doing her horse any favours at all, hooking and pulling n flapping into the fence, very genuine horse to even jump.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

I thought gloves were compulsory?


----------



## cloudandmatrix (2 May 2010)

i love the way karin is always verbally encouraging her mare  and patting her after


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Jeanette and WFP still to come!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			i love the way karin is always verbally encouraging her mare  and patting her after 

Click to expand...

She's a lovely mare too, seems a real trier


----------



## Roody2 (2 May 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			i dont think louise skelton is doing her horse any favours at all, hooking and pulling n flapping into the fence, very genuine horse to even jump.
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking, a bit thumpy on the back of the saddle too!!

Good times with Tina C in the commentary now!!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

do not like karin donkers "style" there is talking to your horse and shouting at your horse!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

:O :O

WFP has withdrawn?! nooooo!


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

WFP has retired


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

Ground seems to have held up well considering the rain last night.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh crikey! WFP has withdrawn Seacookie  Hope there isn't anything too serious awry!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

WFP withdrawn?!!!!! Nooooo


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (2 May 2010)

WFP has withdrawn???????


----------



## Mabel98 (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			do not like karin donkers "style" there is talking to your horse and shouting at your horse!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Ok at Pony club but not very professional


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (2 May 2010)

wfp has withdrawn  x


----------



## shywhitebadger (2 May 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			i dont think louise skelton is doing her horse any favours at all, hooking and pulling n flapping into the fence, very genuine horse to even jump.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen 12 year old Pony Clubbers riders looking more professional.


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

We were always told off for doing that. Just heard that WFP has withdrawn :-(


----------



## Clarew22 (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			do not like karin donkers "style" there is talking to your horse and shouting at your horse!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, plus thought she was a bit harsh with the smacks she gave her first horse over what looked like a misunderstanding rather anything else


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			do not like karin donkers "style" there is talking to your horse and shouting at your horse!
		
Click to expand...

agree, must be slightly off putting sometimes, saying hup hup hup for last three strides, the horse must be thinking, well where the bl00dyhell do you want me to take off lol. very prety mare though.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Go Jeanette!!!!


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (2 May 2010)

major buck stunnnnnerrrrrrrrrrr
. x


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

now, I will talk to my horse around xc, and say "good boy" etc. But never shout at him to make him jump!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

ooh very naughty! dosent look like averbary (sp) is enjoying it!


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

that was nuaghty lol


----------



## marble (2 May 2010)

Ithink Karen is riding really well and horse is responding to her verbal encouragement.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (2 May 2010)

darn, i was looking forward to seeing WFP love major buck- he is gorgeous


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

That was naughty. He doesn't sem particularly co-operative today, looking at everything.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

yes, but I wouldnt call it "encouragement"


----------



## Laafet (2 May 2010)

Poor Jeanette.


----------



## noggin667 (2 May 2010)

Lots of cheeky and not so cheeky run outs today.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Oh ****!! Was so rooting for Major Buck to go clear!


----------



## Blaise (2 May 2010)

Ahh no, Major Buck's run out :-(


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (2 May 2010)

OOPS poor Jeanette


----------



## china (2 May 2010)

i think the rein has done the ground some good, i only live an hour away from badminton and our ground down here has been rock hard!!


----------



## Roody2 (2 May 2010)

why do they let people use whistles and allow barking dogs next to the jumps???

I would be moritifed if I took my dog and she yapped or barked every time a horse came past! And I would be pretty p'd off if I was riding and there was a barking dog next to me or some idiot with a whistle!!!!!


----------



## mon (2 May 2010)

so how many have finished the course


----------



## criso (2 May 2010)

The whistles will be the judges flagging the way clear and there is a horse approaching


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

Roody2 said:



			why do they let people use whistles and allow barking dogs next to the jumps???

I would be moritifed if I took my dog and she yapped or barked every time a horse came past! And I would be pretty p'd off if I was riding and there was a barking dog next to me or some idiot with a whistle!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

agree on the dogs but the stewards blow the whistles to warn spectators the horse is approaching a fence!! very much needed my dear


----------



## I_A_P (2 May 2010)

The whistles are there to notify there is a horse approaching.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

the whistle is to clear the course as it where, to tell the people that a horse is coming and to close the crossing gates!

I hate the fact that dogs are still allowed at badminton!


----------



## honeymum (2 May 2010)

The whistles are used by the stewards to let you know to get off the course cos a horse and rider is coming.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

noggin667 said:



			Lots of cheeky and not so cheeky run outs today.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and quite a few of the cheeky run-out culprits jumped some of the other fences incredibly honestly... must be so frustrating!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 May 2010)

Roody2 said:



			why do they let people use whistles and allow barking dogs next to the jumps???

I would be moritifed if I took my dog and she yapped or barked every time a horse came past! And I would be pretty p'd off if I was riding and there was a barking dog next to me or some idiot with a whistle!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder the same thing, total dog lover, but I do wonder why people take their dogs out to horsey events. There was one loose last year I seem to remember, can't remember whether it was Badders or Burghley but it chased a horse for quite a way round a couple of fences and it could have been a nasty accident!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			the whistle is to clear the course as it where, to tell the people that a horse is coming and to close the crossing gates!

I hate the fact that dogs are still allowed at badminton!
		
Click to expand...

not been any loose ones so far today (still 1 person on course isnt there so dont want to speak too soon)

that lab was in a pond clearly not on a lead tut tut still he looked very well behaved

i wonder if the dog debate will begin again


----------



## Roody2 (2 May 2010)

whoops!! Ok, didn't realise about the stewards with whistles - I take back the 'idiot' comment.

Still maintain about dogs though!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

carmenlucy123 said:



			not been any loose ones so far today (still 1 person on course isnt there so dont want to speak too soon)

that lab was in a pond clearly not on a lead tut tut still he looked very well behaved

i wonder if the dog debate will begin again 

Click to expand...

I never said there was any loose dogs this year  and I know about the lab in the pond - there was no more riders on course! 

I still think no dogs should be allowed at the event - why would you bring your dog to an event to get trodden on/bored/pulled about etc?


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

Roody2 said:



			whoops!! Ok, didn't realise about the stewards with whistles.

Still maintain about dogs though!
		
Click to expand...

ha ha well there you go there are no hard-core ravers with whistles and glow sticks at badders just stewards in top hats


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

Well fingers crossed lots of horses and riders back at the stables safe and sound, except for poor Desert Island (my thoughts are with all those involved...) 
It will be interesting to see how many are fit for show jumping tomorrow, fingers crossed for an exciting finish (preferably with a Brit in the top spot  )


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			I never said there was any loose dogs this year 

Click to expand...

oh no sorry didnt mean to imply you had i was just making a passing comment xx its rather like talking to yourself on here and very easily missunderstood and causing offense sorry xx


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

no worries


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 May 2010)

alot went on this year didnt it?!?!? and its not over yet

alot of the big timers got caught out didnt they! what a day and such a shame about that poor horse i still dont know what happened??


----------



## Roody2 (2 May 2010)

carmenlucy123 said:



			ha ha well there you go there are no hard-core ravers with whistles and glow sticks at badders just stewards in top hats 

Click to expand...

I was wondering what sort of horsey person would be there with whistles - now I've got the perfect vision in my head of a horsey raver. Maybe they would have on some of the fluorescents the police riders and horses were wearing in the earlier picture!!!


----------



## B_2_B (2 May 2010)

I won't be here for SJ tomorrow 
My exam is when the jumping is, how inconsiderate!


----------



## Fabforester (2 May 2010)

For those interested in BBC coverage, tomorrow is as follows 
:
Cross Country highlights: 1230-1415, BBC Two/online
Show jumping live: 1415-1515, BBC Red Button/online
Show Jumping highlights: 1755-1825, BBC Two/online


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

Supertrooper said:



			Beautiful ride by NG and what a lovely mare! Go MK xx
		
Click to expand...

I just spat my tea out over my keyboard reading that comment!!!

Honest mare, got him out of the ****e on more than one occasion, but what terrible riding, hands all over the place, be surprised if the mare has any teeth left!!!

Have to say that was some of the worst riding of the day.

What happened to his other ride?


----------



## in-the-know (3 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			for gods sake WALK THE POOR HORSE AROUND!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure she values your expert insight...

If you knew anything about the sport you'd know that the same horse and rider sailed round Burghley in appalling conditions in the autumn, and so are clearly not in need of riding lessons or inane adivce.

Anyone who watched that round could see that the horse was clearing the fences with ease and would've continued to do so if it wasn't for an unfortunate slip. Grow up


----------



## Makes-Sense (6 May 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			Someone needs some riding lessons!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously that opinion has complete validity seeing as she's competing in Badminton at 21!

Also, I've seen her ride last year at Burghley and she performed very well. 
So maybe next time think it through before you make petty comments, she's probably got more talent in her little finger than you do!

 cheers.


----------

